# Spare wheel necessary?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I have written on here in the past that carrying a spare wheel is a condition of our insurance.

Well, it turns out it isn't.

I suspect it was a condition of a breakdown policy that I've had in the past but not now.

Anyway, when I checked with my own van insurance they said No, they didn't require it but you would have to carry one in France for instance.

I can't find anything about that in the AA guides to touring abroad.

Can anyone say for sure?

Thanks.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

jiwawa said:


> I have written on here in the past that carrying a spare wheel is a condition of our insurance.
> 
> Well, it turns out it isn't.
> 
> ...


I know some vans dont come with one and that design of vans design will be accepted in a European agreed design, and so they cant make you carry one if the vehicle isn't designed to carry one. You cant just carry one loose in the vehicle as it has to be restrained in the case of a collision. A spare wheel is heavy enough let alone traveling 70mph in a crash.

So if your van doesn't come with one then your not obliges to carry one.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I had CaravanGuard breakdown insurance a couple of years ago and their terms stated that a spare wheel was required. When I queried it they said if the van was supplied without a spare then that was not a problem and sent me an amendment to that effect in their terms and conditions.

Richard


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I personally can't understand anyone not carrying a spare wheel in a motorhome. 

It is all very well telling us that we don't need one, hence the reason for not fitting one, but what do we do in the middle of nowhere if we have a puncture especially whilst travelling overnight?

Drew


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We've needed our spare twice in 15 years.
The first time, we parked on an aire and woke up in the morning to a flat tyre.
I struggled and managed to get the spare from under the rear of the van and fitted it as a replacement for the flat.
Putting the flat in the frame under the van was harder than getting the spare out.
Hard work but I was only 67 then!
The second time, a few years later we were about 30 miles south of Orleans and didn't know we had a flat until a motorist pulled up as we waited at a level crossing in Nouan-le-Fuzilier.
Fortunately we knew there was overnight parking a few hundred yards away and drove slowly there.
Contacted Comfort Insurance who sent breakdown to us as I had no intention of changing the wheel myself.
They took about an hour to get to us from Orleans but it was a nice day and a pleasant spot and a gin and tonic helped to pass the time.
When he came it seemed to take just minutes for him to do the changeover.

Without a spare we would have needed breakdown to have taken the wheel somewhere for repair in the first case and for a replacement tyre in the second place and maybe even a second tyre if they couldn't find a suitable match as a replacement. 

I think I would always opt for carrying a spare if that was an option.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would never travel without a serviceable spare wheel and tyre. Just imagine the following scenario.......

It's 11pm on Friday evening of a bank holiday long weekend.
You have just driven over the bottom of a broken wine bottle that has put a large gash in the front off side tyre.
The damage is much greater than the "Fix and go" kit that came with your MH (which you have now used attempting (unsuccessfully) to repair the severely damaged tyre) 
You are in the wilds of rural France. 
You have managed to contact your breakdown insurers but, because it's a holiday weekend, they cannot get anyone to you for at least four hours (an entirely possible situation) But they will be unable to supply you with a new tyre as they don't carry any tyres in stock.
As it's a bank holiday weekend no tyre supplier will be open until Tuesday (at the earliest) and there is no guarantee they will have the make and size of tyre you require. 
Your breakdown company will ONLY recover you to "A suitable and safe location" as you don't have a serviceable spare wheel (and that will probably to the tyre depot detailed above that won't open until Tuesday at the earliest) 

In the above scenario would you be happy to fork out £250-£300 for a spare wheel and tyre so you can continue your journey? Yes?? Then why not spend that money NOW and save yourself all that potential grief? Just think of Murphy's/Sod's law. 

That's exactly what I did when I had a MH with no spare wheel AND what I did when I bought a car that didn't come with a spare wheel. I was/am not prepared to be "stranded" if I don't need to be.

It's all about acceptable risk, how much of a risk are YOU prepared to Take! Just ask yourself what you would do if ever presented with the scenario I have put forward (which is entirely possible) 

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the input everyone.

I did specify a spare wheel with the new van and its there, in the garage, taking up quite a bit of space and weight, hence my question - I had thought I might leave it behind. After all, I've no intention of attempting to change the wheel myself - gone are the days!

But Andy's post is a timely reminder of the time we were stranded in Cahors for a week in just such a situation. They were able to fit my spare on the rear double wheel where both tyres had got it and we hobbled behind them to park behind a garage for what turned out to be a very long weekend. But I guess if we'd been further out in the sticks we wouldn't have been able to hobble anywhere.

So, the spare wheel stays ;-) 

Thanks again for the input.

BTW we had a very lovely and memorable week in Cahors. It's almost worth the drama!


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Those who have suffered a puncture; do you think the repair fluid that is supplied by car and motorhome manufacturers would have fixed it enough to get to a tyre depot? I've watched some amazing demonstrations of these products at car shows.

On our 4250kg Rapido that we've just sold, it did not have a garage to store a spare, was going to fit an under chassis carry similar to what Techno did but never got round to it.

We've now had to downsize to 3500kgs (should be getting delivery by the end of the month) and I can't really afford the 25kgs to 30kgs weight penalty that a spare weighs.

We did pick up a bolt from the motorhome workshops compound but this was very slow.

Was considering maybe just carrying a tyre.

Richard


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't know Richard, I suspect it might have worked for mine - a tear on the inside wall. I'll be interested in the comments on carrying just a spare tyre. What weight would you save do you think, leaving the steel wheel behind?

BTW, would someone please report this post as I've a problem accessing the Reply. The little plus is obscured by the title of the thread - until I select a post to quote, then back out of that page, only then do I see the Plus to write a reply. I'll try to upload a couple of screenshots. Nope I can't - on Add a file I get options of Camera, Camcorder, Sound recorder or Document, but no option to access Gallery. I have pointed that out before.... 

I'm using the EMV on Chrome on android. This is a new problem but I haven't been on for a couple of days.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I won't be changing a wheel on my van. I do carry a spare tyre though.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thought about carrying a tyre but not much payload to spare.People do seem to have very strong thoughts about the need to carry a spare.................

My risk assessment is: 
It may never happen
The repair gunk supplied may actually work
I would not be attempting a change anyway.
Oponeo reckon they can deliver a tyre across Europe in 2 days
Luckily I have a motorhome to stay in.
It may never happen.

There are any number of things that could break and immobilise the van that I do not carry replacements for. I won't know what they are until it happens and I can't get one.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Those aerosol tyre fixit cans are only good for a slow leak and tend to mess up the tyre.
Friends wife buzzing back and forth to hubby in hospital hit a chicane kerb and destroyed two tyres on their BMW. Both tyres now have a gash in the sidewalls. Aerosol useless and no spare.

Car had to be recovered on truck €200. Two low profile tyres ordered took three days and €500.
Of course they can charge what they like when you are stuck.

A spare to me is essential even if it's only a 'space-saver'. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I won't be changing a wheel on my van. I do carry a spare tyre though.


So a spare tyre is a good option? The breakdown people wouldn't be any less able to help than if I had a spare wheel?

And what saving would there be in weight if I left the wheel n took the tyre?

Mind you, when I was in Spain it seemed the only option the breakdown people were interested in was recovery on a low loader. I had to fight my corner to stop them sending one. Although that was when I was still mobile, albeit slowly.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Weight of a steel 16" wheel is about 14kgs, I think a tyre of 225 x 16 is about 11kgs.

I don't think the slime stuff would have fixed a tear on a side wall.

Richard


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mine are 15" so I reckon I'd save about 12kg. I probably can afford that weight wise. And I wouldn't save much space leaving the steel inner behind.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine would be heavier so the two aren't really comparable Jean. Though my last three European vans didn't have spare wheels.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Friends wife buzzing back and forth to hubby in hospital hit a chicane kerb and destroyed two tyres on their BMW. Both tyres now have a gash in the sidewalls. Aerosol useless and no spare.
> 
> Car had to be recovered on truck €200. Two low profile tyres ordered took three days and €500.
> Of course they can charge what they like when you are stuck.
> ...


Hi Ray, don't see the relevance of this case as even if they had carried a spare wheel there was damage to two tyres so the only solution is a tow truck. Unless your suggesting that we should carry two spare wheels.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

RichardD said:


> Hi Ray, don't see the relevance of this case as even if they had carried a spare wheel there was damage to two tyres so the only solution is a tow truck. Unless your suggesting that we should carry two spare wheels.


Nope Richard. Just pointing out the useless aerosol so called repair kits. Yes two tyres and you need help.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I passed to Albert 

And yes a tyre weighs less, but it still takes up a lot of room

So we are hoping if and when it fails it's not a bank holiday

And even we had the tyre, there's no bugger to fit it 

And with continental tyres on a European motor home

Why should they be difficult to source ??

Sandra


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd like to hear from anyone who has had experience of using the 'useless' aerosol stuff. 

People with no experience always say 'it ruins the tyre' not sure why they say this as the tyre is useless once punctured especially if it happens when you're on the move.

Having said all that, if I had the available payload and space I would always carry a spare.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyone considering changing a punctured tyre themselves would be best advised to just have a dry run at undoing the wheel nuts/studs before hand.

I'm not a weakling by any means but have twice been beaten by over tightened studs.

I now check them on every vehicle I get and then torq to the required setting and carry an extendable wrench, with a good quality socket, to give me extra leverage on loosening the studs.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

RichardD said:


> I'd like to hear from anyone who has had experience of using the 'useless' aerosol stuff.
> 
> People with no experience always say 'it ruins the tyre' not sure why they say this as the tyre is useless once punctured especially if it happens when you're on the move.
> Having said all that, if I had the available payload and space I would always carry a spare.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring...se-tyre-repair-spray-if-I-get-a-puncture.html

Ray.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

For me I would never repair a tyre let alone one being used on a 3500kg motorhome. 

The aerosol stuff would be purely as a 'get you home' safeguard, but would not be any good for a catastrophic blow out. That is the one risk of not carrying a spare I guess. 

Richard


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I won't be changing a wheel on my van. I do carry a spare tyre though.


And that's the whole point really isn't it? You will have a spare SHOULD the need ever arise. No spare = a (potential) bucket of grief.

Carrying just a spare tyre is a half way compromise, just be sure IF you ever get a puncture that you tell whoever your breakdown cover is with to send a tyre fitter NOT a "standard" break down truck. ( it is common practice with HGV's for a tyre fitting van to attend)

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Richard

Absolutely nothing wrong with using a tyre that has been PROPERLY repaired (as in taken off the rim and repaired from the inside) They do so on 44 tonne artics!!

If you use a "fix and go" it's odds on you will need a new tyre AND of course another tin of repair gunk (at about thirty quid) also how many people realise that these cans of "sealant" have a limited shelf life and should be replaced every so often (at thirty quid a pop) 

Spare wheel every time.

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we wouldn't bother

We would settle wherever we are, and have usually been on worse aires
But we are not time limited 

And that could make a difference 

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

But if you suffer a tyre failure miles from any Aire then what???

Sit on the side of a main road for several days with artics thundering past??

Like I said earlier, it's all down to how much risk you are prepared to accept. Personally I want to know that I can continue my journey rather than possibly being stranded. Others fell differently!

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Andy

Were stranded, deluge of rain , trapped in the van, wet hound

We will manage a tyre failure 

In the scheme of things :wink2:

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah but no, but yeah but no, but.........

IF you had a puncture and IF you had a spare wheel you could escape the deluge :fish::fish: :toothy2::toothy2:

Andy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

RichardD said:


> I'd like to hear from anyone who has had experience of using the 'useless' aerosol stuff.
> 
> People with no experience always say 'it ruins the tyre' not sure why they say this as the tyre is useless once punctured especially if it happens when you're on the move.
> 
> Having said all that, if I had the available payload and space I would always carry a spare.


I'm sure that the aerosol stuff can work in some circumstances but the two times I've tried to use it (on cars) it was utterly hopeless. The first time was when I drove over a raised manhole cover in a heavy 4x4 and damaged both nearside tyres. I had one spare and also a can of aerosol stuff - I tried it on the front tyre and it simply spewed out all over the road as the damage was too bad. The other time I tried it was in our toad which had a puncture after I went into a pothole. Same result - tyre-weld stuff all over the road and no repair.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

I am with the carry it even if you are not going to change it yourself clan.

As a few members have pointed out not being able to get a tire for even a few hours could ruin a trip especially if going for a ferry etc.

If you missed my post on how I got the weight out my garage and towards the front ,here it is below 
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/201-wheels-tyres/213425-got-spare-wheel-under-my-van.html

LT Man


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Just come across a puncture repair kit from the RAC.

http://www.racpuncturerepairkit.com

Tested by MIRA and the fluid is water washable to allow easy repair and there is no shelf life, better still it's only £9.99 a bottle.

Richard


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

We had a blowout on our Autotrail Apache on the M5 last August Bank Holiday weekend. We carry a spare wheel and were glad we did as the tyre was totally shredded so no fluid in a bottle would have sealed it. In addition it ripped off and punctured holes in the fibreglass skirt of the motorhome. RAC were called out and advised that the MH was unsafe to drive so recovery would be called. Three breakdown trucks and an overnight stop in the recovery companys Gloucester depot we were on our way to our destination. First truck could not load us due to overhang but did fit spare, second truck was an HGV recovery (a huge brute) but driver was unhappy to lift us so we followed him to nthe depot. Third lorry in the morning was a low loader that got us on and took us. Lovely bunch of blokes we met, they even fed an extension lead out through a window so we had power.

25 hrs from blowout we got to Cheshire so quite merorable. I wouldnt travel without a spare ever!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

VenturerDave said:


> We had a blowout on our Autotrail Apache on the M5 last August Bank Holiday weekend. We carry a spare wheel and were glad we did as the tyre was totally shredded so no fluid in a bottle would have sealed it. In addition it ripped off and punctured holes in the fibreglass skirt of the motorhome. RAC were called out and advised that the MH was unsafe to drive so recovery would be called. Three breakdown trucks and an overnight stop in the recovery companys Gloucester depot we were on our way to our destination. First truck could not load us due to overhang but did fit spare, second truck was an HGV recovery (a huge brute) but driver was unhappy to lift us so we followed him to nthe depot. Third lorry in the morning was a low loader that got us on and took us. Lovely bunch of blokes we met, they even fed an extension lead out through a window so we had power.
> 
> 25 hrs from blowout we got to Cheshire so quite merorable. I wouldnt travel without a spare ever!


Adding you to the list http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2835626


----------

